# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  بعد أن منعتها السلطات الإسرائيلية من السفر إلى الأردن ....إجراء مناقشة أطروحة دكتوراه

## زهره التوليب

*بعد أن منعتها السلطات الإسرائيلية من السفر إلى الأردن ....إجراء مناقشة أطروحة دكتوراه لطالبة فلسطينية في الجامعة الأردنية*




 منحت الجامعة الأردنية اليوم الطالبة انتصار طالب العواوده درجة الدكتوراه في الإدارة التربوية والأصول والمقيمة حالياً في فلسطين والتي تم مناقشة أطروحتها عن بعد بسبب منع السلطات الإسرائيلية من السماح لها بالسفر إلى الأردن لمناقشة الأطروحة.

وحضر جانباً من مناقشة الأطروحة رئيس الجامعة الدكتور خالد الكركي ونواب رئيس الجامعة وعميدة كلية العلوم التربوية وعميد كلية العلوم التربوية وعدد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والباحثين.
وتمت المناقشة بواسطة مركز شبكة التعلم للتنمية العالمية / أثير في الجامعة ومركز سعيد الخوري في جامعة القدس في فلسطين حيث ترأس لجنة المناقشة الأستاذ الدكتور عاطف بن طريف المشرف على الأطروحة وعضوية كل من الأستاذ الدكتور هاني عبد الرحمن والأستاذ الدكتور سلامة طناش،في حين شارك في المناقشة من مقر المناقشة في جامعة القدس رئيس جامعة القدس الأستاذ الدكتور سري نسيبه كمشارك خارجي.
وأعربت الباحثة العواوده عن شكرها وتقديرها لرئيس الجامعة الأردنية ولرئيس جامعة القدس على الجهود التي بذلت في تنظيم هذه المناقشة بواسطة المؤتمرات المرئية مؤكدة أن قرار المناقشة عن بعد قد جسد الوحدة بين الشعبين الفلسطيني والأردني.

وأضافت أن قرار منعها من السفر إلى الأردن بعد أن استكملت دراسة المواد المقررة قد جاء بدون مبرر أو سبب مشيرة إلى أنها توجهت لمحكمة العدل العليا الإسرائيلية لأكثر من مرة واستنفذت الأساليب القانونية كافة من أجل الحصول على تصريح سفر إلى الأردن.

وأشارت إلى أن السلطات الإسرائيلية لم تسمح للمحامين الذين وكلتهم للدفاع عن قضيتها بمعرفة أسباب منعها من القدوم إلى الأردن موضحة أن قضيتها استمرت مدة عامين.
وتناولت الأطروحة تطوير أنموذج إداري وتربوي لتحويل الجامعات الفلسطينية إلى مؤسسات تعليمية حيث طورت الباحثة العواوده دراسة حول مجتمع الأكاديميين والإداريين في الجامعات الفلسطينية إضافة إلى استبانه للتعرف على درجة ممارسة ضوابط المنظمة المتعلمة في الجامعات الفلسطينية.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

رغم الصعوبات نالت الشهاده.. الف مبروك وفعلا رائع

شكريات زهره

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالفعل كانت اقوى من الظروف
مشكور عمار

----------

